# Security updates/maintain security for Windows 7?



## Donut3 (Jan 4, 2019)

I read that Microsoft quit updating Windows 7 last year, which explains why there have been no updates on my PC for over a year. I would like to continue receiving security updates somehow. How can I keep my Windows 7 PC secure? I have Avast and Malwarebytes, but I have not been running scans every day. Is it still OK for me to use sites that save credit card numbers, like Amazon?

Thank you!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Windows 7 still has security updates for at least 1 more year. If you are not receiving any updates then there is something wrong with your computer that needs to be looked at 
Download TSG SysInfo It is recommended that you download and run this utility and then include the resulting log in your next reply to provide some basic information about your system that could be helpful in resolving your problem.


----------



## Donut3 (Jan 4, 2019)

dvk01 said:


> Windows 7 still has security updates for at least 1 more year. If you are not receiving any updates then there is something wrong with your computer that needs to be looked at
> Download TSG SysInfo It is recommended that you download and run this utility and then include the resulting log in your next reply to provide some basic information about your system that could be helpful in resolving your problem.


Thanks for your reply!

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3965 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (137 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0DR845
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

frequently ultimate version are pirated versions and Microsoft can & do block them from updates etc.
Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

Please download and run *WVCheck*.

Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space. 
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.


----------

